# Emma being repackaged as Emmalina



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Wave your penis in the air, like you just don't care!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Emma*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Wave your penis in the air, like you just don't care!


? Did I miss something. I had to step away for little while.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

Welcome to the B-Show Emmalina


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

Not sure how I feel about this "Emmalina" repack. Like, why is she being repackaged... again?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

I'm raging lol, not really but yeah pissed off on her behalf, emmalina? are they serious? they are taking a gimmick away from her that was working and giving her a ... well fuck knows but it looks like an eye candy type summer rae gimmick. And then putting her on Raw because fuck Zack Ryder and Emma and their genuinely lovely relationship. The only two they haven't fucked with are John Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sincere said:


> Not sure how I feel about this "Emmalina" repack. Like, why is she being repackaged... again?


To fuck with her again.

Emma is the new jobber of Raw.



Phaedra said:


> I'm raging lol, not really but yeah pissed off on her behalf, emmalina? are they serious? they are taking a gimmick away from her that was working and giving her a ... well fuck knows but it looks like an eye candy type summer rae gimmick. And then putting her on Raw because fuck Zack Ryder and Emma and their genuinely lovely relationship. *The only two they haven't fucked with are John Cena and Ambrose.*


Maryse and Miz
Naomi and Jimmy
Lana and Rusev

Zayn and Bálor :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

Zack Ryder is one lucky bastard.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma*



Darren Criss said:


> To fuck with her again.
> 
> Emma is the new jobber of Raw.
> 
> ...


:ha ... they love their legos. 

i forgot about the others. I'm amazed they didn't fuck with Lana and Rusev.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Emma*

Such an unnecessary repackaging. 

No more evil Emma :batista3


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Emma*

She is being repackaged because much like her first call up to Raw, Raw won't acknowledge her gimmick, quirks, or why she does what she . At least they are giving her a story of her own this time unlike with Santinos fangirl. She just didn't go up to SDLive and keep rolling with who she was. Evil Emma never existed on Raw and without Dana she had no gimmick


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Woah! Emma got a new Gimmick? I might need to see this! Any pics?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Emma*



T0M said:


> Zack Ryder is one lucky bastard.


Fucking aye!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

I don't get how USA is cool with their kids show having that much cleavage.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Emma*



TD Stinger said:


> ? Did I miss something. I had to step away for little while.


I honestly have no fucking idead what's going could be the weed wax I just smoked or becuse I haven't watvhed raw let or both or something i dunno.,


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

this is going to by like when they repackaged brodus clay we all thought he was coming back to be this monster heel only to be turned into the funkasaurus :booklel

i fear for emma


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Emma*

Did not watch Raw... What the hell did they do to Emma now?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Emma*



Kabraxal said:


> Did not watch Raw... What the hell did they do to Emma now?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Emma*

Why that name? Are they repacking Emma with a 'transitioning' gimmick? This is interesting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Emma*

......................... And people wonder why I can't watch Raw anymore. Fucking Vince and his cartoonish idiocy.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Emma*

Hard to tell from just this segment but I approve :yum:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

Let's hope Lance is right lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783134114719211520


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Emmalina sounds like a pornstar name.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

I wonder what this new gimmick is going to be exactly? Is she gonna be a model party girl or something? But Evil Emma with her cool shades was awesome!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Emma*

_*Why the hell would they give her a new character when her heel character was gold? Fucking Vince!! :fuckthis *_


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Emma*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Why the hell would they give her a new character when her heel character was gold? Fucking Vince!! :fuckthis *_


Vince is senile and should have retired years ago the old man is out of his mind.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Aw, I'm going to miss heel Emma (pre-injury)


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

on the plus side she is getting to show off how ridiculously hot she is


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Emma*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> on the plus side she is getting to show off how ridiculously hot she is


Yes.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



NasJayz said:


>


Ah, is that it? Is that all we know so far about the "new" Emma? 

Because if it is, then maybe she won't have a dramatic character change. Maybe she keeps her cool attire, keeps most of her heel character (pre-injury), and develops a slightly new attitude. At least I hope so. IMO Emma is awesome the way she was lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Emma*



NasJayz said:


> Vince is senile and should have retired years ago the old man is out of his mind.


_*Vince's old ass has lost his mind this time with this character. I will be happy when he retires for good in the future. *_


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Completely unnecessary and annoying that they've decided to shit on her character. This just screams 'jobber'.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Darren Criss said:
> 
> 
> > To fuck with her again.
> ...


They probably considered it for a good long while


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Emma*



NasJayz said:


>


That still has me flashing back to my childhood and sneaking into the living room after everyone was asleep to watch late night Cinemax.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Emma*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Why the hell would they give her a new character when her heel character was gold? Fucking Vince!! :fuckthis *_


Let me play Devil’s Advocate here. All of the character development she had was in NXT. On the main roster, all we knew about her is that she had a sexy entrance and said “It’s All About Me!” And that’s it.

And it’s not a total repackage. They’re acknowledging that she is/was Emma. And from what I’ve seen of the vignette, it seems Emma might be showing a sexier side and I’m sure not complaining about that.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Emmalina , the pornstar of RAW coming soon .....

Next , we need val venis to come back as her escort.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

Emma is just so perfect, lets face it, she is! Fuck, i'll drink Fosters in her honour!

I'd love to pour JD over tits and call it a night!!!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Emma*



marshal99 said:


> Emmalina , the pornstar of RAW coming soon .....
> 
> Next , we need val venis to come back as her escort.


As long as he comes in as Kaptain Kannabis. >


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

I'm curious to see where they'll be going with this. I feel like it's an unnecessary change but I'll hold my full judgements til I see what it's fully about. The vignette has me to believe her character will be a Eva Marie/Mandy Rose type with the use of the word makeover and all of the bikini photos. I really hope this isn't the case since two is enough and her former gimmick was just fine. I'm also not feeling the name change. Seems pretty pointless in my opinion.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

Evil Emma is cool but the gimmick itself, was very basic. I'll give this new repackage of Emma or Emmalina a chance and I'll judge it from there. Might suck and if it does, just turn her back into Evil Emma.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Emma*






Won't lie! I am totally into it!


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

I fully expected her to be the one to take the NXT belt off Asuka. With Dana's help of course. Now she's...well I dunno, guess we'll just wait and see.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

You know what, initially I was gonna post "Vince is going senile" or something of that nature but honestly, this character will work if done right. For the love of god though *they better not feed her to Nia Jax*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

Also, why the name change? Wtf is with the "lina" part at the end? Is this some kind of new gimmick related to ballerina or something?


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



Sincere said:


> Also, why the name change? Wtf is with the "lina" part at the end? Is this some kind of new gimmick related to ballerina or something?


Her new gimmick seems to be embracing her sexy side, which is new. I will wait and see on it. Feuding with Becky is what I really wanted her to do upon return.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Emma*



Acezwicker said:


> Feuding with Becky is what I really wanted her to do upon return.


Well, she's on Raw, so that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



Sincere said:


> Well, she's on Raw, so that isn't going to happen.


Now the numbers for the women are uneven. It's 9 on raw while 7 on smackdown.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Emma*



Acezwicker said:


> Now the numbers for the women are uneven. It's 9 on raw while 7 on smackdown.


The rosters were always meant to be uneven. Raw got 3 picks for every 2 picks SD got, on account of kayfabe Steph/Raw favoritism and the third hour, compared to SD's 2 hours.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



Acezwicker said:


> Now the numbers for the women are uneven. It's 9 on raw while 7 on smackdown.


It was never meant to be even since RAW is 3 hours and SD is 2 hours.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> It was never meant to be even since RAW is 3 hours and SD is 2 hours.


 mid-card- main event absolutely, With the women I figured they would even it out like the tag teams.



Sincere said:


> The rosters were always meant to be uneven. Raw got 3 picks for every 2 picks SD got, on account of kayfabe Steph/Raw favoritism and the third hour, compared to SD's 2 hours.


Smackdown is likely getting Tamina if she comes back aren't they?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Emma*

I think she'll make whatever dumb character they give her work. She'll probably still be a jobber though. Seems that's the role they've pegged her for. I just hope they don't change her theme because her current theme is dope as fuck.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

So Emma is not going to be on SDL?

I'm sad now:crying:


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Why the hell are they repackaging her? Evil Emma was perfect. and why change her name Emmalina? WTF


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Emma*



Acezwicker said:


> Smackdown is likely getting Tamina if she comes back aren't they?


:draper2

I don't really see what good Tamina will be to SD, unless they make her an enforcer for Eva Marie or something, but even then... :shrug


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

What the fuck is this ? What was wrong with Heel Emma with sunglasses ? She had the best entrance pose too


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Emma*

Emmalina?

Sounds like a virus, or a contestant on season 9 of Ru Paul's Drag Race.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

poor emma. she might be #1 in terms of people who should sue the WWE for never giving her a fair chance.

WWE Career
- Pair with Santino = Shocking to no one, it doesn't get over at all. Instead of letting her do literally ANYTHING ELSE, they say..
- Jobber. We're not going to let you still be a silly babyface, but just not with Santino, nope. You're a jobber now. Not a single singles ppv match. 
- Back to Nxt. back to nxt they say....and you know what, lets repackage you even though your babyface character never got a shot. Hey, it actually catches on and she's making it work! She's doing great, lets call her up.
- Re-debuts, gets hurt right away. It sounds like she's about to finally get a decent feud with a decent push. She was going to have Dana as a protige and she could do an angle with Becky Lynch. This should be great, but unfortuantely she gets hurt!! Oh man. Oh well, she'll back soon. 
- Off TV, undrafted. No plans for her return...a character that you'd assume could be essential in a watered down womens split division. But she's finally healthy time to bring her back.
- REPACKAGE!! hahahhaha what!!?!? Why? She gets no opportunity with her babyface character and was given an uneccesary heel persona and makes it work....and just when she's about to get starter you repackage her again!!? Three different personas in 3 years. Whyyyyyyy. A NEW NAME TOO!! EMMALINA?! WHYYYY!!!!


poor....poor emma


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma*

Don't know why everyone is already shitting on this (okay, the name change is a little weird). Let's wait and see what they do with it.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Reotor said:


> So Emma is not going to be on SDL?
> 
> I'm sad now:crying:


raw needs her more unfortunately



KC Armstrong said:


> Don't know why everyone is already shitting on this (okay, the name change is a little weird). Let's wait and see what they do with it.


i think most people just don't understand why they're repackaging Emma for a 3rd time when she's been given literally ZERO opportunity to get the first two over. Usually someone gets repackaged when something clearly isn't working. In Emma's case her babyface character only got a Santino opportunity and her heel character (which was doing great in nxt) didn't even get off the ground. 

I think most people are just confused.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



KC Armstrong said:


> Don't know why everyone is already shitting on this (okay, the name change is a little weird). Let's wait and see what they do with it.


Watch one episode of Raw and you'll see why. This creative team is completely hopeless. Emma has no chance.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma*



Dibil13 said:


> Watch one episode of Raw and you'll see why. This creative team is completely hopeless. Emma has no chance.


If that's the point, why does this new gimmick even matter? If everything sucks, no matter what they do, "Evil Emma" would have sucked, too, right?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Emma*

Emma really is the Victoria and Molly Holly of this generation a fantastic wrestler completely overshadowed by the chosen ones. except her situation is way worst because she never won a title In the Main roster or NXT tragic really.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Emma*

I'm pissed, another gimmick change is completely unnecessary, it took so fucking long for her to find her way, ditched the bubbles, turned into "Evil" Emma and it was working.

If this embraces a more sexy side of her then that's the only positive, what does this do for her in the ring though? She's one of the best Women's wrestlers on the roster, not another joke act please!


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



KC Armstrong said:


> If that's the point, why does this new gimmick even matter? If everything sucks, no matter what they do, "Evil Emma" would have sucked, too, right?


Pretty much, yes, but least then the problem would be more with how she's used than Emma herself. Which is why I wanted her on Smackdown. This new gimmick will blow and the booking will too.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Emma*

I said it before, I don't watch fem wrestling the same way I do with men, I NEVER DID IT...
That's why I always thought that in fem wrestling they should have some different and feminine moves and submission holds, like Naomi, Summer Rae, Carmella or Jillian Hall in the past have incorporated to their movesets...

That's why I must like this new character for Tenille Dashwood. A wrestler who is comfortable with her sex appeal while ready to kick ass in a heelish way...? :clap

Why WWE alowed this for Emma in her PG era...?????
Who knows:shrug maybe they know they're losing Paige, Summer Rae or both of them...?
If that's the case of course I'm going to miss them:crying:
But what the hell this was what totally needed Emma, I'm sure she must like this new focus to her character, and I'm happy for her too.(Y)


And of course if they're promoting her with vignettes, is obvious she will not be fed to the horsefaces, I mean horsewomen...:grin2:

Hurrah for EMMALINA!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe she requested it? 

Zach ryder turned her out

Must have been rough, ryder


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I remember someone saying how they could repackage her into the Wyatt Family, i would much rather see something like that then this useless remake they seem to have in the works now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Emmalina :aries2 So not only is she not going to be on SmackDown, they're also repackaging her & changing her name :no:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I guess this is the completion to her evil emma gimmick. How? I have no idea.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I really enjoyed evil Emma, but I'm curious...I wonder if the repackaging video is meant to be misleading?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The more tits, the better. Tits are more over than women's wrestling altogether.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I know everyone loves Evil Emma. I loved Evil Emma (well, at least the entrance). But I repeat, all of her character development took place in NXT. On the main roster, all she had was “It’s All About Me!” It’s not like she was working with much before.

I mean seriously, everyone’s acting like it’ the end of the world when they’ve seen nothing of the character. And it’s not a complete repackage, they are acknowledging her past as Emma. A complete repackaging to me is Husky Harris becoming Bray Wyatt. And all we’ve seen so far is one vignette with a bunch of shots of her in a bikini. I don’t know, if we get to see a sexier side of Emma, I’m not complaining.

I’m just saying, as much as everyone likes Evil Emma (which she could still be), she’s probably better off with this. At least they’ll actually pay attention to her when she first returns where she might have just gotten lost in the shuffle had she just come back the same as before.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

They probably figured Raw's women division needed more sex appeal when SDL has Nikki, Alexa Bliss and Carmella.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

Unlike the majority, I like it since I wasn't a fan of Evil Emma. Her ring work ? It was great and it was fun to see her without the dance gimmick but I never found her heel character all that good outside of the ring. The look was bad-ass but most of her character came from Dana Brooke who isn't here anymore.

All I'm seeing in this video is a sexy girl showing off, nothing that bad and it could actually give her a character that will ADD to her Evil Emma character and playing on her sex appeal is a good idea when no one else does it on Raw. A cocky character who think of herself as the standard for the " Women's Revolution " wouldn't be bad at all for me


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I wish they had acknowledged her relationship with Ryder and had her trying to turn him heel and stop being the nice guy / jobber.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Emma*

If Emmalina isn't Emma acting as Rosalina from the Mario games, complete with a Luma as her manager, I'll be sorely disappointed.

Unless of course it results in her becoming an actual force in the RAW women's division.



Phaedra said:


> I'm amazed they didn't fuck with Lana and Rusev.


I'm glad you managed to purge the memory of the Dolph / Rusev / Lana / Summer love feud from last year.

Although that abortion at least gave us RU-RU and Dog Ziggler.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Whilst I greatly appreciated the montage of photographs and her getting some much deserved attention, the name change seems rather silly and unnecessary. Please keep the aviators at least.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I hate to say it brehs, but it might be time to bring back bra and panties matches.










Just to see how it does


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Damn she definitely has
*
IT*

:trips5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I hate to say it brehs, but it might be time to bring back bra and panties matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TFW Bayley, the most wholesome female wrestler in years, is the only active chick on RAW other than Emma(lina) and Dana that has a body made for B&P matches.

:mase


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> TFW Bayley, the most wholesome female wrestler in years, is the only active chick on RAW other than Emma(lina) and Dana that has a body made for B&P matches.
> 
> :mase












You're right. Much more recruiting needs to be done.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

God Movement said:


> You're right. Much more recruiting needs to be done.


Mandy, Liv and Peyton should do just nicely. :yum:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Why? If she's going to Raw she needs to be used in the mix to break up this shitty Horsewoman fest, this just has doomed to fail written all over it.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

People conveniently ignore that Emma was overshadowed in her heel run by Dana Brooke. This will help stand out. The heel Emma had a higher ceiling but overall she was less successful with that than playing the goofy dancing babyface.


----------



## Kejhill (Sep 16, 2015)

Sounds like she will be back as a face, but unfortunately in the wrong show.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why is she being repackaged? Her old gimmick was fine.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh...

She was fine the way she was before the injury....FFS...

I'm surprised this company hasn't fugged up The New Day yet... how they've avoided the fuggery is beyond me.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Even though she is super hot, this is such an unnecessary gimmick change. I hoping to see her heel it up more upon her return. I don't care what Dana Brooke is doing right now, her gimmick had legs (pun intended) on its own merit.

And the name "Emmalina" completely SUCKS!


----------



## maxninepower (May 24, 2015)

Why Emma Why?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Her and Eva Marie can be tag buddies.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I don't think Emmalina would be a female Val Venis, like it was said here earlier.
I'm thinking she would be more like a female version of Rick Martel/Breezango. After all they're still PG, and will be for ten or twenty more years...

And no one ever can be compared to HBK, that's why I'm not even mentioning him.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this prob means no more aviator goddess :fuck


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Emmalina :lmao

Should've kept her original gimmick before she got injured.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

All she needs now is some 80s porn music.

"The seduction of emmalina"


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think this might actually be re-debuting her original NXT gimmick where she thought she was hot shit but was really an awkward mess. "Emmaline" sounds like a name trying to be sexy/sexed up - almost like a parody. SO you have her looking all sexy in a bikini, but then she'll come out dancing thinking she looks hot, but is really a bad dancer, will trip trying to sexily get into the ring etc.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think this might actually be re-debuting her original NXT gimmick where she thought she was hot shit but was really an awkward mess. "Emmaline" sounds like a name trying to be sexy/sexed up - almost like a parody. SO you have her looking all sexy in a bikini, but then she'll come out dancing thinking she looks hot, but is really a bad dancer, will trip trying to sexily get into the ring etc.


If you are going to degrade her like that and make her a comedy act , might as well send her to SD where she can treated properly.


----------



## Deoxys (Feb 15, 2009)

I actually really enjoyed the vignette!

Well... until the name Emmalina popped up, anyway. It seems a bit clunky, I'd have rather them give her a last name rather than randomly adding 'lina'


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Apparently it was mentioned on WON today that the reason for the gimmick change is basically because ''someone high up'' wanks to her instagram photos. Not sure if Meltz was saying that as fact or speculation but it really wouldn't surprise me if it's true. I'm betting on Kevin Dunn.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dibil13 said:


> Apparently it was mentioned on WON today that the reason for the gimmick change is basically because ''someone high up'' wanks to her instagram photos. Not sure if Meltz was saying that as fact or speculation but it really wouldn't surprise me if it's true. I'm betting on Kevin Dunn.


Well I'm not "someone high up" in the WWE but Emma's instagram is :curry2 :homer :trips5 :done

So I am all for this character change (Y)


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh for goodness sake, why? Yes we get it, she's really hot. I'm pretty sure that like 98% of the people here and elsewhere will acknowledge that I certainly will). But if the gimmick is centered around "oh look how hot she is," then I have my doubts that the audience will take her seriously as anything more than eye candy. And she's too talented to be reduced to just that.

I mean MAYBE they're going for a reverse Eva Marie, where Emma is really hot AND can go in the ring? But I have my doubts as to whether this writing staff is that clever.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Unnecessary, but okay, let's see what happens.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure what to think of this but it's got me interested. I'm not really a fan of the name change, other than that I liked the vignette. I very much doubt she would've gotten any more relevant with her Evil Emma gimmick than she was in her first run. Hopefully this gets over, and more importantly I hope they give it time to get over before they kill the gimmick after two weeks. Either way I'm glad to see Emma back, hope she gets a chance to show what she can do.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE's reaction to the gimmick change :Tripslick

My reaction :tripsscust


So she's changing her gimmick cuz Dunn wanks over her pics...does nobody else in the WWE office stop and go "hm maybe this is a dumb idea"?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

From WWE's perspective: I just hope this change had nothing to do with a certain someone out there:


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

Absolutely lazy vignette filled with admittedly wonderful photos.

Although I really liked what she was doing before, it's the name change that I can't get past. 'Emmalina' is an utterly shitty name.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Works for me


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Emmalina? Dancing Emma is back?


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Emmalina? Dancing Emma is back?


No I think her character is gonna be a seductress like Sable and Candice Michelle.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Second Nature said:


> No I think her character is gonna be a seductress like Sable and Candice Michelle.


It's the wrong way to go. She's very hot but she's she's a good wrestler. No need to try to get her over as just a sex symbol and not her talent. Those early trish, sunny, candice characters were all involved in key storylines only to sell sex. Mic work is also very important and it's not Emmas strong suit. Emmas strong suit is pure wrestling. No reason to change that.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

They even gave her a porny-sounding name. Yeah I'm sure that they'll treat her with respect when she returns (sarcasm).

As for her being a "seductress/sex character" that's like 95% of their female characters anyway. It's their go-to option, which shows how uncreative the writers are most of the time.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> It's the wrong way to go. She's very hot but she's she's a good wrestler. No need to try to get her over as just a sex symbol and not her talent. Those early trish, sunny, candice characters were all involved in key storylines only to sell sex. Mic work is also very important and it's not Emmas strong suit. Emmas strong suit is pure wrestling. No reason to change that.


I agree with you but its seems from the comments here that a higher up guy in the company has a huge hard on for her so he gave her this gimmick a shame really if he is gonna ruin her career because he needs to jerk off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Emma*



Phaedra said:


> i forgot about the others. I'm amazed they didn't fuck with Lana and Rusev.


Did you not watch any of last summer? Or The Rock's last appearance?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I liked her Cobra gimmick. This is going to be gay as hell.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Emma*



Hawkke said:


> Did you not watch any of last summer? Or The Rock's last appearance?


Or the current feud with Super-Roman even.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Terrible gimmick idea but atleast Emma might be hot enough to make it work somehow...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'll reserve judgement on this name change and gimmick until we see what it is. 

Been a big fan of Emma since she turned heel and developed this "glamorous" bitch character.

Hopefully this is an evolution of that. Kinda bummed she will be on RAW, she isn't getting anywhere near the title even though she is one of the best wrestlers they have on the brand.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll wait and see on this Emmalina character before making judgement. I think she could pull it off. I like Evil Emma, but it's going to be a hard sell for the masses because most of Raw's / main roster audience either didn't see her work in NXT when she got sent back or doesn't remember her original gimmick on the main roster.

I still wish she would have went to smackdown.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, a plus is that Emmalina is a much better wrestling name than plain old 'Emma'.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been going back and forth on whether this is a good thing or not.

First of all, I think the gimmick change is good. The casual fan only really knows her from the Santino gimmick(and even that was a while ago). She was back on the main roster for a split second before getting hurt, so nobody ever even saw the heel gimmick other than NXT fans. That is barely remembered, much less was ever over on the main.

Second, she has the charisma of a piece of dry ham. Her strength was always in the technical arena(while only ever being showcased on NXT), but that may no longer be an option after the neck injury. I could see potential in a scantily-clad gimmick using her looks to get her over as a way of providing a contrast to the Sasha/Bayley/Charlotte 'serious' wrestler, particularly if her injury is going to cut-down her previous ceiling to more of a 'safe' style. That's really the big questionmark here as the injury she had was extremely serious and few people with that type of injury wrestle anywhere near what they previously could. So she may ultimately be a sexpot jobber to the stars with limited work ability while she finishes out her contract in hopes that something takes off with the fans.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

I love how people are already holding all possible Emmalina Twitter handles hostage.:lmao 



Crimson Mask said:


> I liked her Cobra gimmick. This is going to be gay as hell.


2016 and people are still using "gay" as an insult.
:kobefacepalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait for the debut [return] of *Paige*rino.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Great, so she finally finds a solid gimmick to run with and now she's getting repackaged again... How very pointless.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Not going to react too much until I see her debut. However, my initial reaction is that I don't like it. I'm a huge fan of Emma, and it's not that I don't want to see a hot girl, but I feel she's a certain type of hot.

What I find really attractive is that she is so fucking cool. I think she has great charisma and really cool mannerisms. She has a certain swag. I think these need to be pronounced and that her sex appeal can be most effective with a leather jacket-wearing 'cool' gimmick like she had previously, rather than a bland-bikini 'hot' gimmick.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Emma*



HiddenFlaw said:


> this is going to by like when they repackaged brodus clay we all thought he was coming back to be this monster heel only to be turned into the funkasaurus :booklel
> 
> i fear for emma


If Emma is going to shake her ass like Kelly Kelly, I ain't mad at em


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

zzzzzzz....don't care....zzzzzzz...yeah, THAT will put butts in the seats.....zzzzzzz


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Show more boobs and her push will come.


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

Shes like the Wade Barrett of the women's division, gets repackaged with different gimmicks and they end up falling short.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

I loved evil Emma. Will wait to see how this new gimmick turns out. I have a feeling she'll end up being fed to Nia Jax almost straight away though.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

So much for Emma and Dana reuniting. This shit looks embarrassing.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Emma is naff, hot but naff. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Emma*



Hawkke said:


> Did you not watch any of last summer? Or The Rock's last appearance?


I mean this time round lol, I remember clearly lol. that old fuck wanted to break them up for real cause he's a fucking weirdo.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I absolutely loved her recent heel character and also wanted her to go to SmackDown so i'm a bit annoyed but I just really don't know what to make of this new character. What even is it?!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

It'd be a huge shame if someone as talented as Emma leaves the WWE not ever winning a single title. I don't know what the hell is up with this new gimmick though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So...she's being repackaged as busty bikini blonde #895 because fuck character development, right?*


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Wave your penis in the air, like you just don't care!


I'll wave it everywhere if she makes a porno.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

All I care about is if her entrance mannerisms are in sync with the music.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

what a name lol! :I


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

They LIVE said:


> All I care about is if her entrance mannerisms are in sync with the music.


That's another thing. I wonder if she is going to get new music. I hope not since her current theme is awesome.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so hard right now!


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Why would you fix something that wasn't broken to begin with?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Yeah she'll never get a chance with that generic gimmick and being on the same show with Sasha, Charlotte, and Bayley. That's to bad. I thought she'd be perfect for Smackdown.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

"Gone are the days of useless bra and panty matches and puppies. No more of the gowns and bikini contests, now the women are here to stay and compete and beat the men. The women's revolution is here".

Tha tis basically what Sasha said a few weeks ago and a few weeks later..... Emmaline comes out. Women's Revolution my ass.

Also, is WWE a PG show or not. They can't be in the middle....

And why name her Emmalina. Why can't you find something better or stick with Emma. What is with the bad name.

However, I will say, I am not TOTALLY upset with this announcement even though it makes no sense with all that s going down. Because as far as bad booking sense goes, it can be forgiven.........; ).


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I've just been thinking that maybe they're going to actually push her. She can wrestle, talk and she's hot. What more could WWE want in a top woman? They might see Emma as an Eva that isn't toally useless once she actually gets into the ring. I don't know, it could go either way.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Its like someone just discovered how hot she really is and went lets repackage her because she is actually hot! now emmalina..


----------



## emm_bee (Jul 6, 2016)

Irrelevant said:


> That's another thing. I wonder if she is going to get new music. I hope not since her current theme is awesome.


Absolutely this, her current theme is brilliant and it would be criminal to get rid of it. I bet they give her something new though.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Iapetus said:


> I love how people are already holding all possible Emmalina Twitter handles hostage.:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Someone with undoubtedly take this as an insult but while she's a cute girl who most men would have no issue taking home to meet mom, she doesn't have sex appeal to pull off the gimmick if that's what they're going for with this "makeover." There's a big difference between being attractive (which she clearly is) and dripping with sex appeal (not so much.)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I need pics. I missed the vignette.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm gonna miss the heel gimmick with the shades, that never really had a chance to even get going. I imagine she is still gonan be heel at least, hopefully.



Leon Knuckles said:


> I need pics. I missed the vignette.












Oh EMMALINA..


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

FAP


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Emma's hott.


----------



## KerwinWangYang (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't even know what her gimmick is supposed to be. A wrestling Instagram model?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I loved heel Emma but repackaging Emma may not be a bad thing either cause they repackage Naiomi on Smackdown and it help her get over more so I wait and see how the Emmalina thing goes first before I pass judgement on it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Naomi's gimmick doesn't rely on her sex appeal and has a distinct look to it though.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Dell said:


> I'm gonna miss the heel gimmick with the shades, that never really had a chance to even get going. I imagine she is still gonan be heel at least, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone give this child some hips please.:side:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they're taking away her bad ass serious gimmick and turning her into a bikini model who only cares about looking hot? Yeah she'll get real far in the division with that... She never even had a real chance to run with her Evil Emma gimmick on Raw, why not at least give it a chance? 

Also Emmalina? Sounds like some name someone would make up off the top of their head for a pretend girlfriend they have in another state.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

She's hot but evil police officer-esque Emma was so great and unique. Whoever takes care of RAW is just redoing every single past gimmick segment with different people. Disgusting. Thank god we got SD out of the Draft.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Papadoc81 said:


> Why would you fix something that wasn't broken to begin with?


As much as I agree with you, she was never over. When she was a baby face she was a joke because she as stuck with Santino, I liked her as a heel with Dana in NXT, but when she got brought up to the main roster she just faded into the background with all the other girls


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

As long as that goddess is on my TV I don't care what they repackage her as.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Not sure what I think of this, she is a babe though <3


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> As much as I agree with you, she was never over. When she was a baby face she was a joke because she as stuck with Santino, I liked her as a heel with Dana in NXT, but when she got brought up to the main roster she just faded into the background with all the other girls


Fading into the background wasn't the fault of her gimmick not getting over though. People were really looking forward to her feud with Becky. The WWE provided ZERO build-up for her return to the main roster and just threw her into the multi-woman match at WM. She had a few more small appearances then she got injured. I'm curious to see what this new Emmalina stuff is all about. But I just find it confusing why changes are being made without any evidence to show that change was even needed in the 1st place.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Papadoc81 said:


> Fading into the background wasn't the fault of her gimmick not getting over though. People were really looking forward to her feud with Becky. The WWE provided ZERO build-up for her return to the main roster and just threw her into the multi-woman match at WM. She had a few more small appearances then she got injured. I'm curious to see what this new Emmalina stuff is all about. But I just find it confusing why changes are being made without any evidence to show that change was even needed in the 1st place.


Hopefully the new gimmick involves her being in a bikini. She has one of the best bodies in the wwe IMO.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ramsay Bolton said:


> As much as I agree with you, she was never over. When she was a baby face she was a joke because she as stuck with Santino, I liked her as a heel with Dana in NXT, but when she got brought up to the main roster she just faded into the background with all the other girls


She didn't fade into the background though , she was bringing her dana partnership to the main roster but before that partnership could actually blossom , it was cut short by her injury a few days later. Her feud with Becky was unfinished.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

She's one of their better divas, she doesn't need to be repackaged at all.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Emma*



Phaedra said:


> :ha ... they love their legos.
> 
> i forgot about the others. I'm amazed they didn't fuck with Lana and Rusev.


They did. I loved Lana and Rusev before the engagement and now the new Lana has changed the dynamic now. I still wish for them both to succeed but the Lana part of the team is not as interesting to me.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I hope they throw a curveball at us and have Emmalina be a psychic gimmick of some sort. Kind of like something that is shown here. 






Basically the gimmick that gets in the opponent's mind without even being physically there, constantly plays mind games, always has a psychological advantage, immediately knows all opponents' weaknesses and uses them to his/her benefit, could sometimes use supernatural like powers, could indirectly plot someone's downfall, etc. If they want to put her in a feud with Charlotte, this would be the perfect face gimmick to use.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

WWE should give Emma the exhibitionist gimmick Kelly Kelly used to do since Emma has been fucked over once again and misused.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

I don't know what the gimmick is gonna be, but I'm a fan of the vignettes.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

So they aired a new vignette about her yesterday?
And when is she supposed to re-debut?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Can we please have more Emma and less sasha.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> So they're taking away her bad ass serious gimmick and turning her into a bikini model who only cares about looking hot? Yeah she'll get real far in the division with that... She never even had a real chance to run with her Evil Emma gimmick on Raw, why not at least give it a chance?
> 
> *Also Emmalina? Sounds like some name someone would make up off the top of their head for a pretend girlfriend they have in another state.*


I was thinking at first, they'd may as well bring back Melina.


----------



## AllAboutEMMA (Sep 26, 2016)

any chance that she finally returns next monday?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

It's like someone backstage realized how damn hot she is and said what the hell just put her on TV like that.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So she is being repackaged as a totally useless whore?

Just get rid of her.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

Forgive me for not reading the entirety of this thread, but I'm sure some of us can agree that Emma was doing her Evil Emma gimmick exceptionally well. I liked her entrance a lot too... plus Dana Brooke and Emma were a great pairing, ugh.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I'm really starting to think its gonna be the same thing they did with Brodus Clay, they was hyping him up as a monster for months, only to finally debut him as a dancing dinosaur. But what could Emma come out and do as a swerve? I dunno i could see her coming out and swerving everyone by cutting some scathing promo on the women like Trish, Torrie, all the old divas who used their body to get there and say how she despises women like that or something.

Cause honestly otherwise whats her character gonna be? An Instagram bikini model? I just don't see what you can do with her with how all the vignettes have been showing. She just gonna come out and show off how hot her body is? Eva already has that gimmick. Also Emmalina is a terribly dumb sounding name and i can't see that being her permanent name.

I just think they've been airing the vignettes for a ridiculously long time, like they're trying to burn it into your head this is what you're gonna get, only to swerve you and have her as something completely different.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I don't know honestly I am about as excited as Graves is though


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I hadn't actually considered this but now you mention it, it does seem like something they would do. The point you make about her character is a good one as well.


----------



## summerfest (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Dancing Gimmick?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

im going to go with that shes going to be like ivory from right to censor


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Tbh she isnt even THAT hot  A swerve with some serious gimmick would be actually better.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I'd die laughing if spent months hyping it up only for her to lose in 1 minute to Nia.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

That'd be an awesome idea. It's not like anybody really wanted the Emmalina gimmick anyway, and if she swerves everyone upon her re-debut you have someone with an immediate impact to add to the thin division.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If it wasn't RAW I wish they swerved us with her being Sister Abigail and coming out all black. (Still convinced Eva will be Abigail)


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Tbh she isnt even THAT hot  A swerve with some serious gimmick would be actually better.


Yeah she is I mean not Bliss/Nikki/Carmella/Bliss AAAA++ hot but I mean she is good looking


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Maybe. I can't picture her being a slut. With how this fake Women's Revolution is now a thing in WWE. But again. I kinda wanna see a slut diva, I mean superstar.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



bradatar said:


> If it wasn't RAW I wish they swerved us with her being Sister Abigail and coming out all black. (Still convinced Eva will be Abigail)


Sister Abigail is not a person.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Leon Knuckles said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > If it wasn't RAW I wish they swerved us with her being Sister Abigail and coming out all black. (Still convinced Eva will be Abigail)
> ...


Not yet. Also, not quite sure why Eva went "all black" out of no where.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



safc-scotty said:


> I hadn't actually considered this but now you mention it, it does seem like something they would do. The point you make about her character is a good one as well.


Yeah cause i really don't know what they could do with her as Emmalina, someone who just shows off her body? as i said Eva already has that gimmick and is way hotter.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Tsvetoslava said:


> Tbh she isnt even THAT hot  A swerve with some serious gimmick would be actually better.





nyelator said:


> Yeah she is I mean not Bliss/Nikki/Carmella/Bliss AAAA++ hot but I mean she is good looking


:wut


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

The gimmick is corny as fuck to begin with.. It's Emma!!! JUST MORE DIVA!!!!!

* WHY AREN'T YOU CHEERING FOR HER YET??? *


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

i think her gimmick is played out anyways i think a swerve would give her more longevity at least character wise.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> :wut


I mean she is hot she is a A++ but just not a A+++


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Cut a promo on how she's always been misused and then re-unite with Dana.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

She is going to have an Anita Sarkeesian gimmick. She will wear a ring gear that is modest, she will blame patriarchy and she will slut shame all the women for wearing infidel ring gears. She will talk about how she empowers women.... Imagine a sex negative feminist.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

It'd be better than playing the "Emmalina" thing straight. She's genuinely talented, so sticking her with a "model" gimmick just because, well someone found her Twitter page, sounds really lame.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

She debuts as a dancing kangaroo?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Hopefully. Emma is a babe, no denying that. But she's also a serious and credible wrestler. And when you have babes like Eva and Maryse on the roster I dont see the point in turning Emma into a sex symbol when she was so good as a badass heel.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Emma comes out wearing a raining coat like she's going to reveal all but it's a swerve. She trolls everyone, says how all the men touch themselves when they see her and woman are so jealous of her, proceeds to run down all the past diva's. There's only 1 person she can trust and that's her partner in crime. Dana. She ends by telling WWE GFY, Vince is old horny perv and fuck Emmalina gimmick.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Flawlessstuff said:


> She is going to have an Anita Sarkeesian gimmick. She will wear a ring gear that is modest, she will blame patriarchy and she will slut shame all the women for wearing infidel ring gears. She will talk about how she empowers women.... Imagine a sex negative feminist.


In a Vince McMahon run company with Donald Trump soon to become President. That would be something to behold.


----------



## Marco Metelo (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Hope she is not booked like Tna knockout Allie.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Strategize said:


> I'd die laughing if spent months hyping it up only for her to lose in 1 minute to Nia.


So...Curt Hawkins, basically?


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

or maybe she would end up having a freaky creepy gimmick ala rosemary.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I hadn't considered it, but yeah I really like that idea. Goes with the whole "women's revolution" thing, I mean Emmalina as a hottie goes against the whole vibe WWE have spent the last two years putting out.

The only other alternative- to what the vignettes portray as a bit of a vapid sex symbol- is Emma using her hot body to manipulate people. Kinda like Tori and Kane in 1999/2000. Emma lowers her top and a superstar becomes her mindless servant. Or she sics a superstar on people, claiming that they were harrassing her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

The reason why this type of thing works for Eva Marie (at least in the short term) is because, well she's awful and everyone knows it. She's terrible in the ring and she's terrible on the mic, and everyone knows it. All that she's got, is her looks, and everyone knows it.

Emma, on the other hand, is genuinely talented. And she never really got the chance to get her old gimmick over because she got injured at a very inconvenient time. So sticking her with a "oh look how hot she is" gimmick (and admittedly, she IS really hot), is really lame imo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Maybe. It’s not likely, but I’ve found it funny that all of they’ve used are photos for the vignettes. They haven’t taped any real vignettes, just a bunch of instagram photos. Maybe that’s all apart of the tease.

If not, because all I’ve been told is she’s hot, which is a fine start. I have no idea what to expect from this character……other than being hot.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

What if she came back with her previous heel gimmick and said she just wanted people to think she was going to model bikinis for them but they don't deserve it


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I don't see why this gimmick is a problem or looking at how everyone hates it, I think she should go with that model gimmick.

Evil Emma was cool but I always found her bland in it, it was her duo with Dana Brooke that brought life to it but without Dana, it isn't that good and you already have Charlotte or Nia Jax. 

She can still be Evil Emma by being a good looking girl too, it can add a layer to her character and plays well with the whole Women's Revolution, going against it ( she started it as she would say ) and after all, it worked for Eva Marie so it could work for Emma too


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I just want her with Peyton Royce and Billie Kay forming an Australian super team.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Nah she'll just be Raw's answer to Eva Marie.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Hopefully, evil Emma is a great gimmick and there's no reason to replace that with a modeling gimmick that can be done by any attractive female on the planet.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I mean, is it not entirely possible that we're in for a Brodus Clay-esque swerve here? The "Diva/model" they're going for here is sooooo cut-and-paste and counter-intuitive to their WOOMINZ REVALOOSHIN that I have a hard time believing they're devoting time and promo packages to a girl they never really gave two shits about for *this*. I know, it's WWE and maybe they're now in short supply of girls with sex appeal gimmicks, but it just seems too bland to even bother with.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm scared. She might come back just to job to Bayley* , pleeeease no.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

At live events she's just been playing the "evil Emma" gimmick that she'd been doing in NXT. It's very possible that this _is_ all a swerve.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think there will some kind of swerve here or she will come out like Trish Stratus' debut and become a manager to someone on the roster.


----------



## Captain Crosscheck (Jul 7, 2014)

Emmalina is not the best name, but could be shortened by the announce team to Emma, if it doesn't work. It's not like they totally changed her name. I don't care if Emma wears the most reveling outfit or is covered from neck to toes. I just don't want to see it be a body issue. 
I agree it would have been great to see Emma, Peyton, and Kay form a trio in NXT. Could have had them as a group attack on Asuka. Asuka could have beat them one at a time and ended with Royce and Kay abandoning Emma in the final match.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I honestly think it will be. I've been saying this for a while now...


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I'm gutted her heel biker look wasn't given a decent run. Don't fix what isn't broken ffs.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I hope so, but i doubt it. I don't think WWE would really go with a swerve like that if i'm being honest.

It'd be great to see though, Emma's above a silly model gimmick, she's great at being a serious character, RAW's division needs a bit more depth, and Emma would be an excellent choice to provide that.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

She's going to end up like that tall muscular guy from NXT that got destroyed by Samoa Joe.

Nothing to see here..


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

The gimmick if they go ahead will likely die on its feet early re original new day or shining stars.

Seems to me they are setting up a swerve because it makes no sense, then again this is pro wrestling where mickie James has played a country music singing babyface and Gail Kim was the girlfriend of Daniel Bryan


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



validreasoning said:


> Seems to me they are setting up a swerve because it makes no sense, then again this is pro wrestling where mickie James has played a country music singing babyface and Gail Kim was the girlfriend of Daniel Bryan


But surely, Mickie James _is_ a country-music-singing babyface? She _does_ sing country music (or tries), and she _is_ a babyface.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Maybe. TBH, I have no idea what to even expect from this or what they're even trying to accomplish here. I guess we'll see this coming Monday.


----------



## KaneWillReign (Dec 6, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

With how long they have been hyping it I almost don't want it to be a swerve. I'll just wait and see and with luck somehow it isn't anything bad.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

IDK honestly. I sincerely hope she isn't just going to be 'hot', because she is a certain kind of hot. Her boyish mannerisms and toughness is what makes her stick out. These are really hot and I love that about her. I think she has a certain 'cool' factor that the other pansies lack.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Why did they feel the need to change her gimmick when she had already done that successfully down in NXT?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I hope it's a swerve.

Would love to see her as the heel character we saw in NXT, to be honest.

Emmalina doesn't work.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Crasp said:


> But surely, Mickie James _is_ a country-music-singing babyface? She _does_ sing country music (or tries), and she _is_ a babyface.


maybe a butterface but not a babyface


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I hope it's a swerve, if not her career is over. To add smoke to the fire I've read that she hasn't been wrestling under the new gimmick at house shows. Surely they'd want to test the reaction to it and work out any kinks, right?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm really starting to think its gonna be the same thing they did with Brodus Clay, they was hyping him up as a monster for months, only to finally debut him as a dancing dinosaur. But what could Emma come out and do as a swerve? I dunno* i could see her coming out and swerving everyone by cutting some scathing promo on the women like Trish, Torrie, all the old divas who used their body to get there and say how she despises women like that or something.*
> 
> Cause honestly otherwise whats her character gonna be? An Instagram bikini model? I just don't see what you can do with her with how all the vignettes have been showing. She just gonna come out and show off how hot her body is? Eva already has that gimmick. Also Emmalina is a terribly dumb sounding name and i can't see that being her permanent name.
> 
> I just think they've been airing the vignettes for a ridiculously long time, like they're trying to burn it into your head this is what you're gonna get, only to swerve you and have her as something completely different.


Wow, that's actually....a really good idea.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*God, that video was terrible.*


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

long as its not Kizarny


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Also Emmalina? Sounds like some name someone would make up off the top of their head for a pretend girlfriend they have in another state.


or a "dancer" name


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm really starting to think its gonna be the same thing they did with Brodus Clay, they was hyping him up as a monster for months, only to finally debut him as a dancing dinosaur. But what could Emma come out and do as a swerve? I dunno i could see her coming out and swerving everyone by cutting some scathing promo on the women like Trish, Torrie, all the old divas who used their body to get there and say how she despises women like that or something.
> 
> Cause honestly otherwise whats her character gonna be? An Instagram bikini model? I just don't see what you can do with her with how all the vignettes have been showing. She just gonna come out and show off how hot her body is? Eva already has that gimmick. Also Emmalina is a terribly dumb sounding name and i can't see that being her permanent name.
> 
> I just think they've been airing the vignettes for a ridiculously long time, like they're trying to burn it into your head this is what you're gonna get, only to swerve you and have her as something completely different.


I declared that they should do a reverse Brodus Clay with Emma in the November 28th RAW thread. Now I feel special.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Crasp said:


> But surely, Mickie James _is_ a country-music-singing babyface? She _does_ sing country music (or tries), and she _is_ a babyface.


She isn't a good face as a weekly character. It's no coincidence that her best work by far was as a heel in wwe and tna


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



validreasoning said:


> She isn't a good face as a weekly character. It's no coincidence that her best work by far was as a heel in wwe and tna


I absolutly agree she's better as heel, but she's going to remain face (or get face reactions even if heel) for the near future, at least until the return shine has worn off.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

If she's 100% changing her gimmick, I'd rather she actually go through with the Emmalina thing. The whole anti-model thing is so played out, it would be refreshing to see the opposite. Plus OP, Eva's gimmick is that she's trolling the smarks by despite not being a good wrestler she's still getting opportunities, barely wrestling, etc.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> If she's 100% changing her gimmick, I'd rather she actually go through with the Emmalina thing. The whole anti-model thing is so played out, it would be refreshing to see the opposite. *Plus OP, Eva's gimmick is that she's trolling the smarks by despite not being a good wrestler she's still getting opportunities, barely wrestling, etc.*


Eva comes out and disrobes and shows off her body, going by the Emmalina vignettes how's Emmalina gonna be any different? The entire build of her new character is just about "Look how hot i'am" if she is gonna be Emmalina going by the vignettes i don't see her acting much different than Eva.

Sure Eva has the not wrestling Shtick but overall Emmalina will still act like Eva if shes anything like the vignettes are presenting her.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I was honestly thinking the same thing. I hope to God they know Emmalina is a god awful gimmick and Eva Marie is best suited for type of niche. No need to make a Raw version of it. Eva is perfect for such a character because it's meant to be a meta heel troll job.I think it would be a huge disservice to Emma to make her do such a thing.

Hopefully she will come out serious and maybe even heel(or more tweener like). I did like the potential she showed down at NXT where she was much more "bad ass" while having a sex appeal that didn't seem sleazy and fan service.

Having Emma coming out where it looks like she's just going to be a sex object, but when she cuts a promo, it's a swerve and she isn't there to please some horn balls. She can be a legitimate talent who has sex appeal. There's no need to sacrifice her being a formidable opponent while showcasing her looks.

We don't really have such a woman that on the Raw roster anyways. 

Charlotte while having dressed nicely, doesn't really give off "sexy". Sasha is more about sass and cockiness than sex appeal. :lol Bayley. Nia is a monster. So Emma would have a niche to fill.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Unless they have RAW in Australia, she's going to come out to crickets.

And then next week lose in a 2 minutes to Nia Jax.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I would be so happy if there was a swerve and Emmalina returned to her Evil Emma character before her injury :mark:


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

She'll come out in a burka with Hassan as her manager.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Yeah, I hope they do a swerve here. The girl is really pretty, they can play that into her character but no much that it's her character. She'd be a good shot in the arm for the divas division right now if they had her be a wrestler instead of a model as they're portraying her as now.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

People are expecting the hot sexy Emmalina from the vignettes then suddenly:

Emmalina coming out looking like this:









She will declare this to be her ring gear. She will talk about how she sees Anita Sarkeesian as her rolemodel. She will talk about how she is a strong and independent woman and no one have right to see her skin. She will slutshame the Raw women and talk about how they pander to the male gaze. She will befriend Nia Jax because she see her as a role model for young girls for not showing skin and being body positive. People are expecting an Instagram model but ends up with a Tumblr Social justice warrior instead.
----------

Another idea would be she will indeed come out as the sexy woman from the vignettes. She wont interact with the women's division yet though. She will be this succubus who will try to seduce an innocent baby face guy and slowly corrupt him. She will also try to pit guys who are friends against each other.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm really starting to think its gonna be the same thing they did with Brodus Clay, they was hyping him up as a monster for months, only to finally debut him as a dancing dinosaur. But what could Emma come out and do as a swerve? I dunno i could see her coming out and swerving everyone by cutting some scathing promo on the women like Trish, Torrie, all the old divas who used their body to get there and say how she despises women like that or something.
> 
> Cause honestly otherwise whats her character gonna be? An Instagram bikini model? I just don't see what you can do with her with how all the vignettes have been showing. She just gonna come out and show off how hot her body is? Eva already has that gimmick. Also Emmalina is a terribly dumb sounding name and i can't see that being her permanent name.
> 
> I just think they've been airing the vignettes for a ridiculously long time, like they're trying to burn it into your head this is what you're gonna get, only to swerve you and have her as something completely different.



*Goldust 24 Karat Productions presents..."Emmalina"

I honestly think that Goldust should offer her to the world, as if to take credit in her beauty, or creation. Emmalina is his gift to the WWE. She is glittered in gold and has a mysterious, but yet princess like entrance. I think she should be one of a few of 24k Productions, meaning Goldust has other stars to present the WWE in the future. I can see it all now right in front of us live.

In the middle of the ring we have Goldust live on Raw. What the WWE fans don't realize is that Goldust will be presenting Emmalina. First, he gives us his incite on the state of business. What the stage is lacking and basically he is here to present a new form of entertainment. He directs us to the live screen and he presents to us Emmalina. I think it's important that she come out in attire and a look that most fans wouldn't have ever guessed. Something less traditional and more appropriate towards her character. 

*


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Stop overthinking...
It's gonna be just a female Rick Martel or Val Venis. Something kinda fun, just if Emma has the physical comedy and according facial movements to make it work...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

Trolled yet again...


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

That wasn't even a troll, that was pure misinformation.

The poor girl is getting buried without being in a fucking ring!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

I legitimately thought she will join New Day helping them with the titles till the end  What a dumbfuck I am...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*

*So I missed it. What happened?*


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



AryaDark said:


> *So I missed it. What happened?*


Emma is getting Brodus Clay'd


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I just fast forwarded through Raw and didn't see her


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808509538320138240


AryaDark said:


> *So I missed it. What happened?*


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

She's getting that Brodus Clay treatment lol. Can't wait for her to debut in January with a completely different gimmick.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Probably they found some pimple or pustule in her leg or something, and decided to keep her out.

I agree if it was something like that.:laugh:


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Somebody call my Mamma!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Man I hope she gets fired before debuting. This is getting annoying af. We don't need another Eva Marie gimmick. She ain't even that fucking hot compared to most Women in WWE past/present.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

still enjoying the vignettes.

keep up the good work WWE.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

Emma should re-join with Dana as "Mean Girls" and beat up Sasha (and Bayley) ..

That's the best way to go ..

She could display the more sexy side of Emma in her Emmalina avatar. 

Emma and Dana work very well together.


----------



## ShaneOMacDown (Nov 21, 2016)

To be honest, I really loved Evil Emma, and I feel as though she didn't get the attention or credit she deserved. I just really hope WWE don't screw this up, and Emmalina becomes a success.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: You think Emmalina is gonna be a swerve?*



CJ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808509538320138240


Swerve confirmed


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

just return already or get it over with


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Is she going to do live stripers and pantie matches or some shit like that? If not, she can gtfo.


----------

